# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Are Peru ladies conservative or liberated?

## robinrob32

I’m heading to Peru in a couple of months for a vacation and I was wondering if Peru ladies are shy or down to earth? I want to do some celebration and partying during my stay there and I would like to make some friends with some women there. Nothing malicious but I always feel more comfortable traveling in a foreign country with women. They seem to be friendlier and trustworthy than men, since I’m a man too. Can someone give me some insights about this?

----------

